# Interior Dome Light



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

i was wondering what is the bulb type for the dome in a B14 sentra.. i have a 1998 Sentra GXE.. i am planing on changing the dome light to an icey blue for a cool night effect..donno how it will look but its not that expensive so its worth giving it a try..


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

its one of those lil bulbs u can find at walmart or any auto part store. if u cant find it in blue then get a clear bulb and slid a rubber sleeve on it. its worth a buck. mine is blue and it looks awesome at dark. btw, walmart has those lil comp machines that help you find the right part for your car, or at least a book. or u could take off the bulb and take it to thre store and compare til u find the right piece.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Boromir said:


> its one of those lil bulbs u can find at walmart or any auto part store..


 a fuse light :thumbup: search around on ebay and you can find a fuse light with 4 LED's in it i have seen them in blue too. it will never burn out............well you most likely wont have the car when it does


----------



## Sentra200sx (Oct 6, 2004)

I replaced the bulb with and icy blue look and it reflects off the new interior i have and it looks alright.

The bulb i really wanted didnt really have one for b14 but i made a few adjustments and made it fit just perfect.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Sentra200sx said:


> I replaced the bulb with and icy blue look and it reflects off the new interior i have and it looks alright.
> 
> The bulb i really wanted didnt really have one for b14 but i made a few adjustments and made it fit just perfect.


it was just longer or shorter right? yea it just slips in like a fues and you can bend the retainers/contacts around. but be carefull not to bend them enuff to break them


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7936818836&category=33713&sspagename=WDVW

a little expensive on ebay


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's my advice:

*Interior Dome Light mod*

1.Using a flat nose screwdriver with the tip covered in cloth (to avoid 
scratching lens) pry the lens from the housing.

2.take apart the two screws holding the housing in place

3.Pull gently, loosening the clips in the process

4.Unplug the wiring harness from the housing

5.Spray the housing in chrome VHT paint (do not paint the bulb terminals)

6.Reassemble and put together again

*Note* There is a hole behind the bulb, I covered it with aluminum sheet (not foil) with superglue and painted it too with chrome VHT spraypaint to add additional reflection area 


The Finished project:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

is it brighter now?..........i thought it was somewhat chromed for reflectiveness already?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> is it brighter now?..........i thought it was somewhat chromed for reflectiveness already?


I once had a red dome light bulb...the fucker looked pink...I trashed that bish.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> is it brighter now?..........i thought it was somewhat chromed for reflectiveness already?


Mine came with the same color as the plastic housing...tan

all other b12's,b13's and b14's here also have them in the same color as the housing

yes, the difference in brightness is VERY noticeable


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Exalta said:


> Mine came with the same color as the plastic housing...tan
> 
> all other b12's,b13's and b14's here also have them in the same color as the housing
> 
> yes, the difference in brightness is VERY noticeable


hmm im going to do that this holiday weekend then, i have noticed mine isnt very bright and accually carry a flash light around, thanks for that :thumbup: it never even acured to me


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> hmm im going to do that this holiday weekend then, i have noticed mine isnt very bright and accually carry a flash light around, thanks for that :thumbup: it never even acured to me


Pete, don't forget to give the lens a good washing...You'll be surprised on how dirty it is. Trust me :thumbup:

wash the insides using detergent and water. Wash thoroughly


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Exalta said:


> Pete, don't forget to give the lens a good washing...You'll be surprised on how dirty it is. Trust me :thumbup:
> 
> wash the insides using detergent and water. Wash thoroughly


did that one a few weeks ago..............i hate bugs lol

side note:.............. I LOVE YOUR CAR, allways have, allways will..........carry on


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Exalta said:


> Pete, don't forget to give the lens a good washing...You'll be surprised on how dirty it is. Trust me :thumbup:



[OFF TOPIC]

Hey you got a Moonroof!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

(Huge fan of moonroofs!!!!!!!  :cheers: :cheers: :fluffy: )


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

thanks for the tips.. i will change the light to a blue LED one.. should be bright enough.. if not i will do exalta's mod.. ill let u know how it comes out... just need to make time to do it...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

UnkalledFor said:


> thanks for the tips.. i will change the light to a blue LED one.. should be bright enough.. if not i will do exalta's mod.. ill let u know how it comes out... just need to make time to do it...


But it will be a lot brighter if ya do it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well i took my dome light apart and found that the electrical contacts can not be taken out so i tape every thing up and only painted the little "walls" around the light and put a piece of foils on top to reflect the light back. my bulb blows! its yellow ish, do they make hyper white dome lights? NOT BLUE something like a silver star i guess. tonight im going to respray it (the entire thing) and just tape off the contacts for the accuall bulb and switch everything else will be duplicolor chrome


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

i think PIAA makes hyper white dome lights..... my bro has one in his maxima.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

95seRguy said:


> i think PIAA makes hyper white dome lights..... my bro has one in his maxima.


thanks ill look into it.............your nent is bigger than mine :thumbdwn: boo hiss!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

So, hows your light doin?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

polargs have hyper whites as well


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> polargs have hyper whites as well



Would this type of bulb work for the dome light???

3022-4 LED Festoon bulb 
30x10mm (1.181 inches long)
12 VDC Festoon Base Bulb with 4 LEDS
Available in White,Blue,Green,Red,Amber and UV LED 

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi
Picture is on that page sixth from the bottom.


----------

